# Biggest Bang For Your Buck In Time Trial Equipment



## montage (15 May 2011)

http://www.cyclingtipsblog.com/2010/04/biggest-bang-for-your-buck-in-time-trial-equipment/

An interesting link.... the one that shocked me was that shoe covers can save you 30 seconds over 40km. Obviously the times saved will vary from rider to rider


----------



## montage (15 May 2011)

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/article/how-aero-is-aero-19273/

Another one


----------



## iAmiAdam (15 May 2011)

Must remember to buy some shoe covers.


----------



## monnet (16 May 2011)

Just don't get the new Bont all carbon aero shoes - the UCI, in it's desire to return to a utopia that only they know of, have banned them.


----------



## maurice (17 May 2011)

Good job the majority of us don't ride under UCI rules then


----------



## frank9755 (17 May 2011)

montage said:


> http://www.cyclingti...rial-equipment/
> 
> An interesting link.... the one that shocked me was that shoe covers can save you 30 seconds over 40km. Obviously the times saved will vary from rider to rider



Thanks - not seen that one before.
The time savings are considerable but remember they're based on some doing 25 miles (40km) in 48 minutes - which is over 30mph! Wind resistance increases as a square of speed so a mere mortal like me going at c.24mph could expect to get significantly less benefit. Not worked it out, but it would be less than half as much. Even so, every little helps!


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2011)

Anybody can sit on a TT bike but if their position is rubbish it won't be very fast. It is possible to refine one's position for free by reading, analysing the position of others, and receiving advice from others. The last one is particularly easy to do after events.

Re the shoes, they should have been banned just for the way they look. I'm not sure which part the UCI objected to, but the back looks like it was designed for someone with a bad case of calcaneal spurs.


----------

